# Just An Axie Update :)



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It has almost been 4 months since i got my first axie and man, i am just glad that she survived our harsh summer season. Rainy/Hailstone season is fast approaching and hopefully she'll do better during this cooler season.

This was taken 2 weeks after his purchase. In my defense, that was a friend's half-dead betta that jumped off his tank. (My betta is blue and still kicking! Lol)










2 days after his hearty entrée (So fun to know that he can do well with a once a week feeding )










Sensing his early dinner!










Smell it, smell it..










Ooh it converts to a comfy bed as well 










Enjoy the heat guys! ^__^


----------

